# Video Via Linux Pour Nano ?



## david.g (26 Février 2006)

bonjour,
il m'a semblé lire dans un autre topic qu'il serait possible sur un ipod photo de lire des video grâce à ipodlinux!!
serait-il possible de lire des videos via linux sur un ipod nano 1go ?

merci
david


----------



## david.g (27 Février 2006)

personne ne veut m'aidez ?


----------



## julienfroment (27 Février 2006)

Soit patient avec nous. oui il est sans doute possible de lire de la vidéo avec un ipod nano 1Go. il te faudrai Dl ipodlinux (dsl je n'ai pas le lien mais tu tape ipod linux dans google et tu trouvera). je sais que c'était possible avec les anciens nano, donc sauf si ils ont changer quelque chose à l'intérieur ca devrai etre possible. Par conre je ne sais pas si ca va t'etre très utile car pour l'instant les vidéo lisible par ipodlinux sont au formaty .avi non compressé(donc très volumineux: 3min30 font environ 300mo) tu va donc etre vite limité. tu devrai aendre un peu, qui sait une nouvelle version arrivera bientot avec des format plus apréciable ( car en plus pour passer des vidéo dans ce format c'est une mission). voila bonne soirée


----------



## david.g (27 Février 2006)

merci à toi.  
j'attends alors


----------



## iKEA (27 Février 2006)

Est ce que vous savez si la prochaine version dont vous parlez lira les AAC car l'actuelle, je crois, ne lis que les MP3 et vu que toute ma bibliothèque est en AAC ça m'arrangerais


----------



## julienfroment (1 Mars 2006)

Je crois que la version actuelle lis déja les format AAC, personnelement j'ai un ipod 4g( U2 limited edition) et je peu lire tous les format généré par itunes (AAC, AIFF, MP3 et WAV) san saucun soucis. après je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est de sipod nano mais je pense que c'est pareil pour eux.

edit: parle tu des ipod ou de ipod linux? (je n'avais pas compris au début)
Mais de toute facon la version actuelle de ipod linux lit les AAC car il lisait mes morceau sans soucis alors qu'ils sont en AAC.(du moin il me semble)


----------

